# Eresus walckanaeri care



## Venom1080 (May 17, 2016)

hello, i recently saw a few pics of this species and i think they look awesome! im a pretty experienced T keeper but dont have much experience with true spiders. i would like to know how to care for one. i plan on buying a 1/4" sling in the coming months and want to know how to care for it from sling to adult. literally know nothing about this species.


----------



## Widow lover (May 17, 2016)

I keep my slings in a 20 dram vial with 5 small drill holes ( smaller than the slings) drilled into the top sides of the vial.
  An inch of Eco earth and then some "New Zealand sphagnum moss" On top to reach the top of the vial.
   Keep the humidity somewhat low. 

They will web up heavily near the top of the vial. Feed crickets half their body length or so

They grow slow, taking up to 4 years to mature.

That's about it I think... They are super cute !

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 17, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> They grow slow, taking up to 4 years to mature.


i can wait that long, my king baboon will take 10 years, 4 isn't much compared to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover (May 18, 2016)

Itll be worth it, they are super cute

Reactions: Like 7 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 18, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> View attachment 210997
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. pretty as any pocilotheria. simply gorgeous.


----------



## Venom1080 (May 25, 2016)

@Widow lover would they take prekilled crickets like baby Ts?


----------



## Widow lover (May 25, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> @Widow lover would they take prekilled crickets like baby Ts?


No I would recommend live crickets.


----------



## Venom1080 (May 26, 2016)

Widow lover said:


> No I would recommend live crickets.


So they wouldn't take it at all then.. Ok, are they agressive eaters?


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2017)

I did get one. It was a great eater and regularly took prey its own size. 

I messed up however and moistened too much.. vial had low vent already. 

Keep them dry, mist weekly, feed often. That's what I'd do now..

Made it through a few molts with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 3, 2017)

They really are gorgeous spiders. Their little faces are so cute.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Oct 4, 2017)

That is an awesome looking spider. Almost tick like in appearance. Very unique. Where are they found?


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 4, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I did get one. It was a great eater and regularly took prey its own size.
> 
> I messed up however and moistened too much.. vial had low vent already.
> 
> ...


It was a 1/4" btw. 

@RTTB  UK to Greece. In that general area I think.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 4, 2017)

I keep both my Gandanameno sp and Eresus moravicus absolutely bone dry. No additional water/spraying at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

